# IEC Ampacity table



## 360max

http://www.hmwire.com/wirediminsions.html


----------



## electriciansandy

360max said:


> http://www.hmwire.com/wirediminsions.html


This doesn't show me ampacity of IEC gauges as a function of insulation type and temp rating, nor the external diameter of IEC gauges as a function of insulation type.


----------



## 360max

electriciansandy said:


> This doesn't show me ampacity of IEC gauges as a function of insulation type and temp rating, nor the external diameter of IEC gauges as a function of insulation type.


I just realized you are looking for amperage, was to busy googling for it:laughing:


----------



## electriciansandy

360max said:


> I just realized you are looking for amperage, was to busy googling for it:laughing:


Thanks!

It's amazing that the whole rest of the world (or at least the other hemisphere) uses mm^2, but it seems there is so little info.


----------



## Meadow

Any updates? Im wondering to.


----------



## frenchelectrican

There is about half dozen charts it can be used.

The IEC ampacity rating will varies a bit depending on what it can be used on for what purpose.

If like common building conductors or some specific items you are looking for ?

Merci,
Marie et Marc


----------



## maddhatter

In Australia, unless CCC is specified by the manufacturer we too use a collection of tables/calculations for determining CCC. Installation type (open air, conduit, burried, enclosed in thermal insulation etc) vs cable size / type / insulation then derated / rated against other factors (number of cables in conduit, depth burried etc...)

I started writing an excel spreadsheet to perform cable calculations, _https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56531810/Workpad.xlsx - one of the worksheets has our base size VS installation method on it for various cable types... help at all?_


----------

